# Restoring speed level in BSNL connection



## tripleclutch (Aug 20, 2012)

I got a new wired broadband connection from BSNL in March this year, after quitting the TATA Photon+ service(speeds were below 9kbps at Unlimited Plans). Speeds then obtained were about 70-80 kbps on torrent downloads. Websites loaded fast too. But recently (since June) the speeds started decreasing. Speeds went down from 80 kbps to 50 kbps in about 2 weeks, and in another 2 weeks went further down to 23kbps. Now the torrent download speeds keep fluctuating around 20-28kbps, and websites load relatively slower. Also, while a torrent download is in progress, other activities like internet access through browser and direct downloads become greatly slowed (this didnt happen before, surfing or direct download speed were great even when torrents were being downloaded at 70kbps). The torrent download needs to be stopped in order to normally browse or download directly.
Just 1 week back, seeing some "router/broadband speed optimising" videos on youtube and articles on the web, I could somehow manage to restore the previous speeds (70kbps+). But again, since 2 days back, speeds have become shitty again. I tried to use the same methods again to boost speeds, but nothing worked. Anyone knows how to restore the original speeds of this BSNL broadband connection and solve the problems? Thinkdigit.com no longer loads within 5 seconds.


----------



## msn (Aug 20, 2012)

Name of the Broadband Plan ? 
Also do a speedtest at Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## milesweb (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi,

could you please confirm the plan have with BSNL?


----------



## tripleclutch (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually, I dont have any info about the plan It was my father who got the connection, did all the paperwork and managed all the stuff while I was away. But I do know that monthly postpaid payment is Rs500 + the landline bill.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2012)

log into bsnl portal & find out which plan you are using?without this info first it is very difficult to help.


----------



## tripleclutch (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, found out about the plan- it says my plan is Home UL 499


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2012)

bsnl broadband tariff link is not working at the moment but i remember that UL499 plan has speed of 256kbps(~32KBps) after you cross the FUP limit.this is common with all bsnl unlimited plans where speeds reduce to 256kbps or 512kbps after crossing FUP data limit.there is nothing wrong with your connection.if you want 512kbps(~65kbps) speed all around the month change plan to 750UL which will also give first 6gb at 2mbps & after that 512kbps.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 21, 2012)

Now I'm getting 0.5 Mbps ....b4 I was getting 1.8 Mbps ...I got 850ul


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2012)

same case.your plan has speed of 512kbps after crossing FUP limit at 2mbps.read closely before taking any so called unlimited plan because in India truly unlimited 1mbps phone line plans from BSNL starts from 6000.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 21, 2012)

^^Bro!last month I ended up using 31 GBs with constant 1.9-2.0 Mbps!! "P


----------



## tripleclutch (Aug 21, 2012)

That explains it, recently saw an article about broadband data plans offered by BSNL. I think I should change the plan to 750UL, at least that would provide 512kbps after the data limit is crossed. Anyway, I noticed the data plans to be TOO expensive. One plan offered 8mbps speeds with no FUP data limit, with a monthly payment of........................................................................wait for it..................................................................................................................................................................Rs 15000!!!!! Gosh, compare that to the prices in the US.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2012)

@ pratyush997,at some places BSNL system has a loophole where even after crossing the FUP data limit speed will not change from 2mbps to 512kbps until modem is restarted or connection drops & then reconnect.


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2012)

I get 60kBps (~480kbps), though i should get 30-32kBps (256kbps) as per my plan.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 22, 2012)

well My speed increased 2day!! ...gettin 1.5 Mbps...now!


----------

